# WCUU Channel 48 The U Too in HD from chicago



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

here is a channel i would like to see added onto dish network it is WCUU channel 48 know as The U TOO in HD from chicago they are the sister station owned by weigel broadcasting to WCIU channel 26 in hd.they have a variety of programming everything from court shows to doctors kids programming.here is how u can get the u too let dish know at their facebook page or their twitter page and request this channel here is the schedule and channel grid lineup for this channel.any help would be appreciated.

http://www.wciu.com/files/channel_grid.pdf

http://www.wciu.com/schedule/wcuu

Thanks

Allen bluegras


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

That would be groovy. More choices of shows to look at.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

